# Animal Crossing AR Cards - FAO Japan Residents



## spamurai (Apr 25, 2014)

Most people probably already know, but of those that don't... as of November last year, Nintendo joined both concepts of the eShop Prepaid Cards together with AR Cards to produce something really cool 







I collect Animal Crossing cards and have done for years... and although not technically trading cards, I think these would make an awesome addition to my collection... but I've searched everywhere and I can't find anywhere to buy them from... 

Does anyone know anywhere that sells these and/or ships to the UK?
Or does anyone living in Japan want to do me a favour lol (of course I will pay xD)

These just look really awesome and I NEED THEM XDDD

Thanks guys 

*Official Website Reference Here*​
*Video Trailer:*


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 27, 2014)

I've wanted these so badly :/ I wish they'd bring these over to the US with the AR Game.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 27, 2014)

The US doesn't seem all that big on AR cards, which is a shame because it makes the AR function a letdown. I would like to have these too


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah :/ They need to do more with it if they want more people to care.


----------



## spamurai (Apr 27, 2014)

Same here! They look soooo cool! 

I'm in the process of trying to get some shipped over to the UK. Bit pricey though...


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 27, 2014)

Ya, IDK what to even do with the AR cards. The ones that came with the system, I played the games for maybe 20 minutes and it was cool, but then it went nowhere. Haven't touched them again in 9 months. I know you can take pics with the characters too, right? If I knew what they did, and they were available easily in the US, I'd buy them.

Oh, but OP, sorry but now IDK where you could buy them. Consider this just a friendly bump. Good luck!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 19, 2014)

Guess what I got through the post today 

FINALLY, after months of searching and being in talks with a whole bunch of different Japanese stores trying to find them, my Animal Crossing AR Cards have arrived


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 19, 2014)

What do they do?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 19, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> What do they do?



They're AR cards 

Like the ones that come with a 3DS console 

Check out the video in the OP. They're pretty awesome.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jun 21, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Guess what I got through the post today
> 
> FINALLY, after months of searching and being in talks with a whole bunch of different Japanese stores trying to find them, my Animal Crossing AR Cards have arrived



Where did you buy them and also is the app name Photo Together with Animal Crossing?!


----------

